# Bootloader question



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

How can I be sure mine is unlocked? I've been stock rooted and have enjoyed it but yesterday I went to try tasteofbeans and after it installed it wouldn't boot and had the error message tat it wasn't authorized software and go to the store. I followed this guide for rooting and to unlock the bookloader. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

noober said:


> How can I be sure mine is unlocked? I've been stock rooted and have enjoyed it but yesterday I went to try tasteofbeans and after it installed it wouldn't boot and had the error message tat it wasn't authorized software and go to the store. I followed this guide for rooting and to unlock the bookloader. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709


If you got the message it wasn't authorized then your bootloader wasn't unlocked.

As far as testing - I assume you ODIN'ed back to stock.

-------
Before you unlock, reboot the device. Note how long the first Samsung (bootloader) screen pops up, it should be a second or two.
-------
Unlock your bootloader
-------
Reboot. The Samsung (bootloader) screen should now just basically be a flicker, maybe 1/2 second or so.
-------

FYI, this information is everywhere... the stickied unlock thread here (maybe if the XDA one didn't work try that one?)a general forum search would have found 4-5 threads at minimum discussing the same thing regarding how to tell if its unlocked.

The EZ-Unlock app also keeps track if whether it is unlocked, although for practical purposes it is just tracking whether it flashed the bootloader or not, so its not 100%. The easiest way to tell if the bootloader is unlocked is just... reboot.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Check the version of the ez unlock app if it is 1.3 or 1.4 uninstall it and download and install the older 1.2 version.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/42057363/com.mmmeff.ez.unlock_3.apk

For some reason the newer updates haven't been working but 1.2 works fine.

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks. I finally got it. It kept showing unlocked. And I tried searching but keywords are the key. Mine kept bringing up articles about it being unlocked or sending me to android central and I didn't wantto create an acct for just that.


----------

